# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  DA to CC process? timing?

## birdy

O experienced ones... I have a DA lodged at Council and close to approval. Could anyone tell me the process between DA and CC/building? And how long it takes? Does anything need to happen to the drawings to make them construction-worthy? 
Newbie in Leichhardt, Sydney. :No:

----------


## barney118

it all depends on the individual council. the DA is the plan or proposal which will be assessed against the local councils development controls etc. If there are no objections then they will issue a CC - construction certificate and off you go.
If you are an owner builder then they wont give you your CC until you have been to show your certificate to the dept of fair trading and pay your fee for your licence then council will give the CC.
Most of your issues should have been sorted out at DA stage, setbacks, shadowing, survey or they will impose such controls on your application once approved. it can be 2 weeks for complying development or 8 or longer for non complying ie extentions.
BTW this is assuming a drafty drew them up for you, otherwise they might ask to resubmit with all sorts of changes and pay more money as a "modification"

----------


## jago

Are you an owner builder as you will need to do a course ...15 mins online don't do the 2 day bloody tafe course its a revenue raise. 
FYI You can in NSW get away with a Complying Development upto $60k then it goes full DA unless you are building near to boundarys and or over 6 metres then again it goes full DA.  
Once DA has been passed and you have your OFT certifcate you have to notify council of intended start date with your chosen inspector and then  they issue the CC, you then have 5 years to complete. :2thumbsup:  
As for drawings they can be reasonbly basic mine have just minimal measurements and no detail it gives me latitude and they are the ones that the DA was passed on so are stamped... the council inspectors I have had so far don't look at the drawings they just questions. 
Good luck what are you doing?

----------


## birdy

it would be v. unwise of me to attempt owner building. 
We have a recommended builder lined up. Nice bloke, english is his first language which is always a help. Clean record! 
A drafty did draw them up, definitely non-complying... our block is 186.9m2 which will make you chortle... building to boundaries, and up a storey (hopefully), in the existing footprint more or less. Not a big floor space increase, but I'm durned if I'll spend 50k on stamp duty when we like it here. 
Thanks for answering, I realised later it is a "piece of string" question. I'll try to remain zen about the whole thing  :Winksmiley02:

----------


## jago

Hi Birdy  
I should have said that I managed to convice my council that it was less than $60k, they work thier figures based on $1200 m2 for new builds so a total of 50 m2 of additions. I've actually rebuilt the whole house and added just under 50m2 and its $150k but technically under 50m2 and therefor under $60k calculation ...! Got my passed in days as a full DA can take months. 
There should be an council advisary panel which could have told you before what type of developement your is/was and what the requirements to pass it. Because of the city location and boundarys, as you say, non complying ; neighbours consent is sought, noise light,party walls etc. 
Zen is a good way I calll all distruption/modifications to the process - work arounds, so far I've had about 200 work arounds.lol :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Good luck with it and stick an Go to whoa up with your plans when they've been passed.

----------


## barney118

Birdy, 
You need to keep council on a need to know basis, tell em what they need to know, make up the rest so it sounds like you have properly budgeted for it. Neighbour went off the drafty and they estimated it at 90k and they had to change heaps to get around Basix (over 50-60k) DA application like windows colour, another drafty fee to change it all etc.

----------

